# New Outback 250Urs



## krunch (Oct 1, 2016)

Got my new 250urs last week! Can't wait to get it on the road!

:ibbanana:


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats and enjoy!!

Todd


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enjoy! :wiggle:


----------



## Bayerlake (Oct 7, 2016)

Have a great time!


----------



## brentp (Feb 5, 2016)

Enjoy!


----------



## charlesd (May 16, 2015)

What made you decide to buy the 250 URS can I ask?

We're down to the following 3 models:

1) Forest River Surveyor 245BHS

2) Forest River Surveyor 295QBLE

3) Keystone Outback 250URS

Any thoughts on the 3 models would be appreciated.


----------



## krunch (Oct 1, 2016)

Well we liked the king size bed and how it slide out to make more room in the camper plus the layout fit our needs really well. Unfortunately i have not been able to take it out!!

:angry:

But plan to do some winter camping so will let you know how that goes! :cold:


----------

